# Charlton county



## 10point (Oct 3, 2011)

Any reports here? Folkston area?


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Oct 4, 2011)

turkeys are still eating all my corn down in St George!  thats about all I can report


----------



## ShadowHunter (Oct 17, 2011)

Shot this 7 point Friday morning at 835 am...30 yards...Rage Broadheads.

Im off Dinkins Rd...375 acres

Seeing lots of deer this year


----------



## 10point (Oct 21, 2011)

Good deal! Were hunting off Newell road in folkston. Seeing few deer. It's an old dog club so it'll take a couple years to get steady hunting. Plus we got tons of pigs were on.


----------

